# Bristol Space Invasion 11th/12th April



## JTG (Apr 7, 2008)

Just seen this:







More info

Part of the International Days of Action for Squats and Autonomous Public Spaces, or for a more local feel it's a chance to feel a bit more in control of our neighbourhood as the developers gobble up all the remaining space at a rate of knots.

I may well pop along at some point


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2008)

I reckon i shall be popping along, i'm tempetd to go see what i can away with on space-creation friday...


----------



## JTG (Apr 8, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> I reckon i shall be popping along, i'm tempetd to go see what i can away with on space-creation friday...



working till four but if you get out n about before then give us a shout if you are yeah? at least to get a heads up on where it is...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2008)

JTG said:


> working till four but if you get out n about before then give us a shout if you are yeah? at least to get a heads up on where it is...



Will do.


----------



## JTG (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's a plea from Bristol Radical History:



> *Save Stokes Croft*
> 
> The clubs, pubs, cafés, squatted centres and artists’ studios of Stokes Croft have been the core of Bristol’s underground music and art scene for decades. This is the area that brought us Banksy, Roni Size, The Wild Bunch, Massive Attack, the famous Bristol club, free party and punk scene and all the other things that have made Bristol an exciting place to live since the 1960s.
> 
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2008)

We haven't got any elections this May have we?


----------



## JTG (Apr 8, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> We haven't got any elections this May have we?



Nope. Slight flaw in their reasoning there


----------



## Idaho (Apr 8, 2008)

Doh! I am in Bristol with the kiddies this weekend and thought this was going to be some science fiction space ship thing


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2008)

JTG said:


> Nope. Slight flaw in their reasoning there



And oddly enough, i was talking to the bloke who wrote that specifically about there not being any elections this time around quite recently


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2008)

Giving this another bump 'cos it's all about exactly the things that brass me off about things round here:

    * Threat of closure of the clubs and pubs on Stokes Croft (Clockwork, Lakota, Blue Mountain, Junction)
    * The threatened sell off of Castle Park to the developers
    * The loss of playing fields and green spaces city-wide
    * The ‘private streets’ of Cabot Circus
    * The dispersion orders on College Green
    * The removal of the Bristol-Bath cycle path
    * The loss of pubs and meeting spaces in our communities

So, on Saturday 12th April:

11.00am Albany Green, St. Pauls: Join the ‘Bristol Space Invasion’ Carnival Parade as part of a europe wide weekend of action against the privatisation of public space

2.00pm Broadmead (Centre): ‘Save Stokes Croft from Gentrification’ party parade going to College Green

After the parades come along to Bristol Space Invasion Autonomous Zone featuring Art, performance, cinema, open-mic and live music - ALL FOR FREE! - Call 07528 953 230 or 07591 631 230 on the day for details of precise location.

This is our city, not the developers' let's stand up for what we want and make new friends while we're doing it


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2008)

got the weekend off so may well try and head over to this


----------



## xenon (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep gonna wander into town Sat afn, see what's going on. Gentrification. Blandification.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm going down from London on Saturday for a night at the Black Swan, if i get down early enough i might give this a look see

ta


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 9, 2008)

I should go to this, specially as its the company I work for that are responsible for a lot of the gentrification happening in St Pauls


They brought some development bod down to talk (advertise) to all the staff about regeneration in the area and amazing it is going to be with all this affordable housing in St Pauls I stood up and asked him if he was aware of the demographic make up in St Paus- how many people living round there have an average wage of £22,000 in order to purchase this so called affordable housing? I also pointed out the amount of single parents and young parents for which this scheme is not accessible to and how it seems to me that people that have lived and grown up in St Pauls are being squeezed out.

Funny how this regeneration is not happening in Lawrence Weston, Hartcliffe, Southmead or Knowle West- but the I guess they are not right next to the city centre

They are probably bugging me right now as I type ....if you dont hear from me again...then they may have killed me for being disloyal.....


----------



## xenon (Apr 9, 2008)

There's loads of new flats going up round Bedminster  as well. How many of the locals can afford them. . Not me, certainly.

Although having said that. Some of the new stuff's an improvement. Couple of restaurants, new bars, library etc.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2008)

bumped

see you all down there tomorrow/saturday hopefully

fuck the yuppies, freedom for the People's Republic of Stokes Croft!


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 11, 2008)

looks interesting.
Not sure what's planned for the weekend but I might get off my ass for a trip to brizzle.
Saturday night some of the old, local free party DJ's (Tigger, Justin etc) are doing an old school rave night at the assembly rooms. It's looking like a good night and might sell out early apparently. 
I'm not advertising it btw, just saying.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2008)

Info lines are up and running - very central Bristol location


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2008)

From Bristol Indymedia:



> *Bristolians take part in International homelessness/squatters action day*
> 
> A vacant city centre building, the Little Theatre in Colston Street, was occupied this morning by homeless Bristolians as part of a co-ordinated day of action round the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2008)

Had a look round the squatted space last night - basically what used to be hullabaloos restaurant on Colston Street and the entirety of the old YMCA/little theatre building. Only bit of the building being used for anything atm is Budokan restaurant and this building is massive.

Really interesting to see what's in there, especially the theatre part. Had no idea it was there tbh.

Also thoroughly enjoyed today's demo. Maybe 300 or so largely young people, hippies, ravers, crusties, squatters, anarchos and quite a few 'normal' folks as well  Made a fair bit of noise, got noticed and a largely positive reaction from a very positive demo. Managed to tick off most of the spotters' guide to demos perennials including the bicycle powered sound system playing jungle 

I'm sceptical how much good it will all do but I was really encouraged to see so many people sticking up for my neighbourhood


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 12, 2008)

Glad to see the many riot geared police in East Street earlier had nothing to do with yer demo then


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Glad to see the many riot geared police in East Street earlier had nothing to do with yer demo then



we only had about four pigs on the thing with two of those pretend coppers to help.

I think the riot plod were prolly there for the hooligans at Trashton


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't figure out why they had huge QP written on the back of thier riot vests?

WTF does QP stand for?


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2008)

Quim Patrol


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 12, 2008)

You don't know either then?


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2008)

no idea!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 12, 2008)

It's really bugging me!

Huge great Q and P on their backs...?

Queen's Protector? No thats just shyte!

Queer Pig? offs

someone put me outta my misery!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 14, 2008)

Perhaps something in latin which means cuntish bastards ?


----------



## xenon (Apr 14, 2008)

Quazi porsine?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2008)

xenon said:


> Quazi porsine?



Excuse my ignorance...what?


----------



## xenon (Apr 14, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Excuse my ignorance...what?




. My dodgy spelling. I meant Quasi porcine. 

Seemingly pig-like.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2008)

xenon said:


> . My dodgy spelling. I meant Quasi porcine.
> 
> Seemingly pig-like.



I wouldn't have known about the spelling! 

So...porcine, is the pig part yeah?

What's the 'modo' in quasi-modo then? seeminlgy like a...


----------



## xenon (Apr 15, 2008)

I dunno why i just remember words like that. Porcine, pig-like, Bofine cattle-like, feeline, cat-like etc..

quasi rhymes with... Erm, nothing that i can think of. Maze eye. 

Apparently Quazimodo is named as a sort of pun on the latin meaning, "almost like."

I've too much time on my hands.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 17, 2008)

Received this earlier, looks like the bulldozers are on their way to Stokes Croft

Subject: CLOCKWORK CLOSING PARTY//PART 1

Yep thats right party people. The clock has to stop as we loose our building to the developers. We have a special 2 part send off for you though, As we turn back time to the good old days of Rave with a whopping line up of old skool antics. Expect Bad boy lazers mad visuals and stacks of extra Bass.

Upstairs OLD SKOOL RAVE & BREAKS

RATPACK 
SL2
ORBITAL
FREQ NASTY
OCTOPUSSY feat YOLANDA

downstairs OLD SKOOL HOUSE hosted by MC JOE PENG

DIY SOUNDYSTEM
DIGS, WOOSH & SIMON DK
QUEEN BEE
BEN PARKER 
CLOCKWORK DJS

SAT MAY 17th
10-6
11 QUID
--------------------


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2008)

FEK ME! RATPACK! ORBITAL! 

Is this serious?

We're getting tickets tomorrow!!!!!

Where can we get tickets...are there tickets?

Feking 'ell! SL2!!!! no way!!!! OMG i'm gonna get me glow stix ready!


New thread, I'll stat a new thread!


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> FEK ME! RATPACK! ORBITAL!
> 
> Is this serious?
> 
> ...



I posted about that night weeks ago mate


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2008)

JTG said:


> Had a look round the squatted space last night - basically what used to be hullabaloos restaurant on Colston Street and the entirety of the old YMCA/little theatre building. Only bit of the building being used for anything atm is Budokan restaurant and this building is massive.
> 
> Really interesting to see what's in there, especially the theatre part. Had no idea it was there tbh.



Walked past yesterday evening and saw that the frontage on Colston Street has all been freshly boarded up now. Thank goodness for that, can't have these buildings fulfilling any useful purpose when they could be gathering dust.


----------



## Kevicious (Apr 21, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I should go to this, specially as its the company I work for that are responsible for a lot of the gentrification happening in St Pauls
> 
> 
> They brought some development bod down to talk (advertise) to all the staff about regeneration in the area and amazing it is going to be with all this affordable housing in St Pauls I stood up and asked him if he was aware of the demographic make up in St Paus- how many people living round there have an average wage of £22,000 in order to purchase this so called affordable housing? I also pointed out the amount of single parents and young parents for which this scheme is not accessible to and how it seems to me that people that have lived and grown up in St Pauls are being squeezed out.
> ...



With you all the way on this one. See you in the correction room.


----------

